# Thomas Salter catapult from Milbro pro shot uk



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

I had snapped my original Tommy salter (yes a tear was shed).so i had fired off a email to Pete at milbro pro shot,and being the gentleman he is,a deal was done regarding the original.The pics that follow,really dont do the work justice,but anybody who has work from Pete will testify at the quality and workmanship Pete and his company put into their catapults.The other thing of note being Pete himself,a really nice guy to deal and communicate with.Id reviewed the Tommy Salter when i first got the catapult,and was amazed at how easy it took to the pfs techniques,let alone how accurate a catapult it was,hence me now being even more happier than when i first got it!Pete and myself discussed materials ,and settled on alloy,this being as close to the original as we could.Now me as a layman,i thought a cast from the original would be that,an obvious cast,but not so in this case,the catapult Pete sent me far exceeds the original by a long shot,just check out how crisp the lettering in the thumb brace is!(i feel personally Milbro pro shot uk have done this right across their range,making their repros 10 times better than the original) not to mention giving me the confidence to shoot it without the fork tip breaking.The kicker for me ,to make a good morning a great morning was the inclusion of a Brass version!!Ill let the pics do the talking,but as i said from the off,i really cannot do the pieces of work Pete sent me any justice,but i done the best i could.Whats really done it for me,is knowing that i now own 2 beautiful pieces of functional art that will out last me ,and can be passed from myself to my sons when the time comes









Thanks to Pete and all at Milbro pro shot uk

Milbro pro shot uk

The old barn,3 bents lane
stannington
dungworth
sheffield s6 6gz

milbroproshotuk.co.uk


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Pete does amazing work and is a real prince, you have two beauties there for sure.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow! Awesome! Hogan's Rocks!!!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

wow there beauties !


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Pete's team is one of the best there is.
Interesting little slingshot there too. I like the slots for the matchstick attachement.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Guys thanks for all the prase .You know i realy get a kick out of the repo jobs ,just trying to make small inprovments along the way in some of the old style shooters
gives me a real buzz.You know somthing the old style cast slingshots are far better than people give heed to?


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Those are diffidently keepers!


----------

